# Looking for Ring Craft classes in Shropshire



## Black & Tan (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone know of any ring craft classes in Shropshire - Telford area or thereabouts?


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

There is ringcraft training at Nesscliffe every Wednesday - Oswestry & District Kennel Association Shropshire Mrs R Webster 01691 622332 and there is a ringcraft at Cressage https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cressage-Ringcraft-Shropshire/100184533375618 I think Wellington (Telford) & District Canine Society also hold a ringcraft but I haven't got any details. Hope that is some help.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

try fosse data, they give you the shows, but if you contact each area you may find a ringcraft in your area


----------



## Black & Tan (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. 
I currently attend classes in Cannock. Good instructors but it's a bit of a trek.


----------

